# Politics and News > UK, Canada, Oz, NZ >  Good reason to HATE mother fucker Turd-O even more

## Madison

Canadian Prime Minister Justin Trudeau attends a session of the House of Commons as politicians have a fierce debate over vaccine mandates and protestors who have shut down Ottawa for two weeks, including blocking a bridge to the United States.





I say: They should make a vaccine against LIBERALS

----------

BooBoo (02-10-2022),Camp (02-11-2022),Conservative Libertarian (02-10-2022),East of the Beast (02-10-2022),Esdraelon (02-10-2022),Hillofbeans (02-10-2022),Kodiak (02-10-2022),Lone Gunman (02-10-2022),Mainecoons (02-10-2022),Quark (02-10-2022),Rutabaga (02-10-2022),teeceetx (02-10-2022)

----------


## 12icer

Sooner better than later the clinton "deplorables" are going to have to physically remove these arrogant twits, run over them with asphalt rollers and wash them into the sewer.

----------

BooBoo (02-10-2022),Camp (02-11-2022),Hillofbeans (02-10-2022),Katzndogz (02-10-2022),Lone Gunman (02-10-2022),Madison (02-10-2022),Mr. Claws (02-12-2022),Rutabaga (02-10-2022),teeceetx (02-10-2022)

----------


## Trinnity

What a clown. I'm surprised MP's aren't throwing tomatoes at him by now.

----------

12icer (02-11-2022),BooBoo (02-10-2022),Camp (02-11-2022),Conservative Libertarian (02-10-2022),Esdraelon (02-10-2022),Hillofbeans (02-10-2022),Lone Gunman (02-10-2022),Madison (02-10-2022),Quark (02-10-2022),Rutabaga (02-10-2022),teeceetx (02-10-2022)

----------


## Kodiak

According to that clown everything will be fine if you just do as you're told and get vaccinated.  What a POS he is with a punchable face.  No, he needs slapped like the bitch he is.   But she is very good.

----------

12icer (02-11-2022),BooBoo (02-10-2022),Camp (02-11-2022),Conservative Libertarian (02-10-2022),East of the Beast (02-10-2022),Esdraelon (02-10-2022),Hillofbeans (02-10-2022),Lone Gunman (02-10-2022),Madison (02-10-2022),old dog (02-10-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-10-2022),Quark (02-10-2022),Rutabaga (02-10-2022),teeceetx (02-10-2022)

----------


## BooBoo

> I say: They should make a vaccine against LIBERALS



There is, and it holds 6 - 9 Booster Shots...!!!

----------

12icer (02-11-2022),Conservative Libertarian (02-10-2022),Dan40 (02-12-2022),Hillofbeans (02-10-2022),Lone Gunman (02-10-2022),Madison (02-10-2022),old dog (02-10-2022),Quark (02-10-2022),Rutabaga (02-10-2022)

----------


## Madison

> What a clown. I'm surprised MP's aren't throwing tomatoes at him by now.


If I was there it wouldn't throw him tomatoes but horse shit or pig slurry

----------

12icer (02-11-2022),BooBoo (02-10-2022),Camp (02-11-2022),Conservative Libertarian (02-10-2022),Hillofbeans (02-10-2022),Lone Gunman (02-10-2022),Quark (02-10-2022),Rutabaga (02-10-2022),teeceetx (02-10-2022)

----------


## Madison

> There is, and it holds 6 - 9 Booster Shots...!!!


Yup. One after the other minute by minute

That would be me   :Smiley20:

----------

12icer (02-11-2022),BooBoo (02-10-2022),Camp (02-11-2022),Lone Gunman (02-10-2022),Quark (02-10-2022)

----------


## Madison

> According to that clown everything will be fine if you just do as your told and get vaccinated.  What a POS he is with a punchable face.  No, he needs slapped like the bitch he is.   But she is very good.


He's lucky it's not me

----------

12icer (02-11-2022),BooBoo (02-10-2022),Lone Gunman (02-10-2022),Quark (02-10-2022)

----------


## old dog

> I say: They should make a vaccine against LIBERALS


With plenty of built-in side effects

----------

12icer (02-11-2022),BooBoo (02-10-2022),Lone Gunman (02-10-2022),Madison (02-10-2022),Quark (02-10-2022)

----------


## Madison



----------

12icer (02-11-2022),BooBoo (02-10-2022),Lone Gunman (02-10-2022),Quark (02-10-2022)

----------


## old dog

I wonder if he has a Bitcoin wallet that all the Big Phrama corporations can chip into?

----------

12icer (02-11-2022),BooBoo (02-10-2022),Brat (02-13-2022),Conservative Libertarian (02-10-2022),Hillofbeans (02-10-2022),Lone Gunman (02-10-2022),Madison (02-10-2022),Quark (02-10-2022)

----------


## Madison

> I wonder if he has a Bitcoin wallet that all the Big Phrama corporations can chip into?


That is for sure 200% sure

----------

12icer (02-11-2022),BooBoo (02-10-2022),Brat (02-13-2022),Conservative Libertarian (02-10-2022),Lone Gunman (02-10-2022),Quark (02-10-2022)

----------


## Quark

What an idiot and one trick pony. He's loving his tyrannical powers and has no intention of getting rid of those powers. I don't know what Canadians can do to get rid of this clown of a PM.

----------

12icer (02-11-2022),BooBoo (02-10-2022),Brat (02-12-2022)

----------


## teeceetx

> According to that clown everything will be fine if you just do as you're told and get vaccinated.  What a POS he is with a punchable face.  No, he needs slapped like the bitch he is.   But she is very good.


OMG!  I was going to write EXACTLY what you did!!  Get vaxxed, punchable face, bitch slap!!!  LMAO.  He is a bonafide pussy who needs to be shown the fucking door.

----------

12icer (02-11-2022),BooBoo (02-10-2022),Brat (02-12-2022),Camp (02-11-2022),Madison (02-10-2022),Quark (02-11-2022)

----------


## Madison

> OMG!  I was going to write EXACTLY what you did!!  Get vaxxed, punchable face, bitch slap!!!  LMAO.  He is a bonafide pussy who needs to be shown the fucking door.


Put him on street walking by night with no body guards
he will shit/piss his pants

----------

12icer (02-11-2022),BooBoo (02-10-2022),Brat (02-12-2022),Camp (02-11-2022),teeceetx (02-12-2022)

----------


## BooBoo

> OMG!  I was going to write EXACTLY what you did!!  Get vaxxed, punchable face, bitch slap!!!  LMAO.  He is a bonafide pussy who needs to be *shown the* fucking *door*.



From some other people, he already Knows abutt that door...!!!

----------

12icer (02-11-2022),Brat (02-12-2022),Camp (02-11-2022),Madison (02-11-2022),teeceetx (02-12-2022)

----------


## Physics Hunter

If he's got Covid and is in an undisclosed location...

How did this happen?   :Thinking: 

The Honkening needs to happen wherever he is trying to sleep.

----------

12icer (02-11-2022),BooBoo (02-11-2022),Brat (02-13-2022),Camp (02-11-2022),Madison (02-12-2022)

----------


## Madison

Turd moronic family
n8kv09v3mbdz.jpg

----------

BooBoo (02-12-2022),Brat (02-12-2022)

----------


## Madison

Turd mother no panties

----------

BooBoo (02-12-2022),Brat (02-12-2022),Quark (02-12-2022)

----------


## Mr. Claws

Don't they have the "vote of no confidence" up there... AND WHAT'S THE DAMN HOLDUP???  :Dontknow:

----------

BooBoo (02-12-2022),Brat (02-12-2022),Madison (02-12-2022),Quark (02-12-2022)

----------


## Brat

:Jawdrop:  No panties. You can see her pubes/mound.

----------

BooBoo (02-12-2022),Madison (02-12-2022),Quark (02-12-2022)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (02-12-2022),Brat (02-12-2022),Quark (02-12-2022)

----------


## Madison

> No panties. You can see her pubes/mound.


She always was a slut.
 I would not be surprise she fucked with Castro

----------

BooBoo (02-12-2022),Brat (02-12-2022),Mr. Claws (02-12-2022),Quark (02-12-2022)

----------


## Madison

Like mother like son === That's her

----------

BooBoo (02-12-2022),Brat (02-13-2022),Quark (02-12-2022)

----------


## Madison

I am sure=====
2022--Justin Pierre James Trudeau aka Canada PM is 

born December 25, 1971 (age 50) 
is like his slut mother and Communist Socialist father
I am sure motherfucker turd have mental illness and not fit to be Canada PM

*Many individuals with bipolar disorder have relatives with other mood, anxiety, and psychotic disorders (such as depression or schizophrenia). These disorders *may run in families in part because they share some genetic risk factors with bipolar disorder.**

----------

BooBoo (02-12-2022),Brat (02-13-2022),Mr. Claws (02-12-2022),Quark (02-12-2022)

----------


## Mr. Claws

> Turd moronic family
> Attachment 65570





> Turd mother no panties


Explains a lot... A *​WHOLE LOT!!!*  :Geez:

----------

BooBoo (02-12-2022),Brat (02-13-2022),Madison (02-12-2022),Quark (02-12-2022)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (02-12-2022),Brat (02-13-2022),Quark (02-12-2022)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (02-12-2022),Brat (02-13-2022),Quark (02-12-2022)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (02-12-2022),Brat (02-13-2022),Quark (02-12-2022)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (02-12-2022),Brat (02-13-2022),Quark (02-12-2022)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (02-12-2022),Brat (02-12-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-12-2022),Quark (02-12-2022)

----------


## Quark

What a turd Turdeau is. He does look a lot like Castro. 

I've always been of a bohemian and libertarian nature but as I get older I do see that the free love and drug movement really was and is a mental illness. And most if not all kids produced by the movement are mentally ill as well. I knew that as a bohemian and libertarian I had to put some restrictions on myself in order to maintain good mental health but not the free love and drug movement.

----------

BooBoo (02-12-2022),Madison (02-12-2022)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (02-12-2022),Brat (02-12-2022),Quark (02-12-2022)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (02-12-2022),Brat (02-12-2022),Quark (02-12-2022)

----------


## Madison

Like mother like son

----------

BooBoo (02-12-2022),Brat (02-12-2022),Quark (02-12-2022)

----------


## Madison

He loves demonrats

----------

BooBoo (02-12-2022),Brat (02-12-2022)

----------


## Madison

He needs to go and take his meds

----------

BooBoo (02-12-2022),Brat (02-12-2022),Quark (02-12-2022)

----------


## BooBoo

> 



Just like the bidet in the WH...!!!

----------

Brat (02-12-2022),Madison (02-12-2022),Quark (02-12-2022)

----------


## Madison

> Just like the bidet in the WH...!!!


 Those 2 have to go............far away=== forever

----------

BooBoo (02-12-2022),Brat (02-12-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-12-2022),Quark (02-12-2022)

----------


## Trinnity

Trudeau is a clown. I can't respect him.

----------

Brat (02-13-2022),Madison (02-12-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-12-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

His response in all of this has been an absolute fiasco. From pretending to have covid when the truckers were on their way, then running and hiding - pretending that he and his family were in danger from the truckers, to him storming out of an emergency meeting of parliament in a childish temper tantrum when grilled by the opposition...to him calling Canadian citizens nazis and racists...
 I can't understand why there hasn't been a call for a vote of non-confidence in this government and tardo's ability to lead.

----------

Brat (02-13-2022),Hillofbeans (02-13-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-12-2022)

----------


## Moonie

.
He proves that a certain part of society (a frankly minimal one) needs to be told to keep quiet and stay home to not embarrass anyone.
.

----------

OneDumbBlonde (02-12-2022)

----------


## Trinnity

> to him storming out of an emergency meeting of parliament in a childish temper tantrum when grilled by the opposition...


Damn !!! I missed that !!!




> I don't understand why there hasn't been a call for a vote of non-confidence in this government


Me either. Obviously Trudeau is not a good leader.

----------

Brat (02-13-2022),Camp (02-13-2022),El Guapo (02-12-2022),Mr. Claws (02-13-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

> Damn !!! I missed that !!!

----------

Brat (02-13-2022),Camp (02-13-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-13-2022)

----------


## Camp

Interesting that the cameras did not capture Brandeau leaving.

He is useless as per Breitbart's Nolte.

https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2...ally-shrugged/

----------

Brat (02-13-2022),Hillofbeans (02-13-2022)

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

> I say: They should make a vaccine against LIBERALS


What a great moment in the House of Commons!




I think I am responsible for about 100,000 views of this.

 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Brat (02-13-2022),Hillofbeans (02-13-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-13-2022)

----------


## Mr. Claws

> No panties. You can see her pubes/mound.


In all fairness a competent Ho should keep her merchandise readily accessible at all times.  :Thumbsup20:

----------

Madison (02-13-2022)

----------


## Madison

Meanwhile mother fucker little communist turd have this to say

----------

Hillofbeans (02-13-2022)

----------

